# psp update to 6.60 ofw



## rabjabber (Jul 2, 2012)

i've a psp 3004 running on 5.03 ofw . i downloaded the 6.60 ofw from here. if i install this firmware will i be able to run the 6.60 pro b9 cfw or not


----------



## Ayuclack (Jul 2, 2012)

I have Running 6.60 pro B 10 Enjoy and Update !!


----------



## rabjabber (Jul 2, 2012)

Ayuclack, i want to know that if i install the official update, will i be still able to apply pro b9 update.



also can any one tell me where to buy skins for psp 2000 and 3000 online.

are these skins compatible with psp 2000


----------



## Ayuclack (Jul 3, 2012)

This Skin Works Fine 

You Said Above PSP 3004 now why 2000


----------



## rabjabber (Jul 3, 2012)

rabjabber said:


> Ayuclack, i want to know that if i install the official update, will i be still able to apply pro b9 update.



pls answer my ques

and i want the skins of psp2000 for a freind of mine 
the skins you refered to me are themes i was talking about skins like the ones found on topskin.in etc


----------



## joy.das.jd (Jul 4, 2012)

yes. You can use pro B9 after the official 6.60 update.

And yes you can use the skins from topskin.in. But these SKINS are just some pre printed decals. So in my opinion you should not buy the, instead buy some games. But then its just my opinion.


----------



## Ayuclack (Jul 4, 2012)

Get 6.60 Official Update File and Update But First Uninstall The Pro CFW then After Update Install Pro B10


----------



## rabjabber (Jul 4, 2012)

hi guys,
i updated the psp to 6.60 ofw and after that copied whole of a memory card data from the psp 2000 of my friend and it worked thnks

about the skins, on the site topskin.in the skins are for psp 3000. i want to know that will my friend be able to use those skins for his psp 2000


----------

